# Red Sox afterparty



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Watching it on tv, and listening to my scanner. Be safe out there BPD and BFD.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

... As well as the numerous other agencies working in Boston tonight and in coming Red Sox celebrations. Stay safe.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Working the desk at Westover ARB. I'm listening on the scanner and BPD and MSP have their hands full in both Boston and Amherst. Fist fights reported in Kenmore Sq. Amherst seems mellow but the crowd as reached approx. 3,000 according to Air 4. Be safe folks.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Great night for the sox. Great work by all the agencies out in force in Boston tonight. Anyone have a complete list? Many departments seemed to be represented, and did BTD vans help move people? Hope everyone stays safe enough to make it to the parade on Friday!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

=D> Great Job to night to everyone involved out there. especially to the Guy's out at Westfield State College MSP and Westfield PD. Also to Boston MSP and the other agencies in and around at Kenmore Sq.

VOR ... It's been a couple of years sice I've been out there Does WSCPD have their own riot gear know ? We never did when I was out there. *We always *use to have to rely on MSP and WPD before we would move in. Just wondering


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Overall...it looks like all went well! Congrats for the excellent work in controlling the crowds!


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

I am a UMass student and I can say yes there was a lot of people but for the most part all that went on was some fireworks, toilet paper tossing, and tree climbing. All in all not much to see. (oh and of course there was the occasional girl that made her parents proud by flashing the crowd)


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah Looked solid last night!
I was following it on my scanner. 
Good job everyone.
It seemed quiet at Bridgewater State College. 
Although a large crowd did gather in the Taunton Green. 
Several units dispatched to disperse the crowds.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

tellyour @ Thu 28 Oct said:


> (oh and of course there was the occasional girl that made her parents proud by flashing the crowd)


 Did you bring us any proof? Photos? Videos?Suspects? :wink:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Emerson was quiet but the real crazyness was the fenway area


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

The agencies involved were
1. State
2. Boston
3. NEMLEC
4. METROLEC
5. DOC
6. Middlesex Sheriff
7. Federal Protective Service
8. Campus PD in Fenway area: NU, BU, etc...

Did I miss anyone?

Great job to everyone involved.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mpdcam @ 30 Oct 2004 19:59 said:


> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> Great job to everyone involved.


Yes... the Munis and MBTA.


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

Sorry about that. Add them to the list.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun Oct 31 said:


> mpdcam @ 30 Oct 2004 19:59 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss anyone?
> ...


Who cares about Munis?...J/K :lol:


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Federal Park Police


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Interesting, they had Middlesex there but not Suffolk?


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

We thought so too. We were asking where the Suffolk guys were? The only answer we had was that all the arrests were being taken to South Bay, so we figured they were all there incase of a large amount of arrests. Other than that, there is no explanation.


----------

